# My first Fatty and first QVIEW



## chefal (Oct 7, 2009)

First off, a special thanks to BMUDD, MBALLI, and BMAN for their help and tips!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






OK, here is a photo of the built-in, 10-year-old gas grill that has been collecting dust since I got my smokers.

and this is a photo of the smokers, located behind the bbq island

Sausage bagged and rolled out

Bacon Weave ready to go

Sauteed Peppers, Mushrooms, and Onions Added

Four Scrambled Eggs Added

Cooked Bacon Added

Pepper Jack Cheese Added

Rolled and on the smoker with some Kielbasa

All Done 3 hours later, temp 225-250, smoked with apple and pecan to 140 degrees. Pulled off at 165 degrees. Let rest for 45 minutes loosely covered in foil.

Mmmm, Tasty Goodness!!

Thanks for Reading!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks Great, Nice built in grill too...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2009)

looks good...i still need to try one of these.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks great Al - nice first Fattie


----------



## cman95 (Oct 15, 2009)

Great job!! You do know those things are addicting!!


----------



## smokester (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought I could smell a fatty smoking.....
looks GREAT!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Great looking fattie Al! Nice job on that bacon weave too.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 15, 2009)

Great job on a successful fattie, loved the addition of pepper jack!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks great.  Nice job on the fattie...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well there chefal you did a great job on your first and let me tell of many fatties. That one looks great and the breakfast one always seems to be the most popular here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure on doing a good job and your well on your way to the addiction.


----------



## blackened (Oct 16, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 16, 2009)

That looks like a winner...... sure like cooking those


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice job on your first of many fatties.


----------



## yodelhawk (Oct 16, 2009)

Once you go FAT... Well you get the idea. Nice job!


----------



## blue (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice lookin fattie.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been inspired. Great looking work!


----------



## mcmelik (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice lookin Fatty. I like all of the colors in it. You know what they say. You eat with your eyes first.......


----------

